# The Fleur-de-lis?



## Smurthwaite (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay. Soooo..... I'm seriously considering incorporating the fleur-de-lis symbol into my book. Consequently, I thought it might perhaps be interesting to have some of my characters be descendants of some of the European bloodlines who were associated with the symbol. 
Anyway, back to the fleur-de-lis. I need to know where the symbol originated. I've been doing some research, and I've read that it was seen in Babylon, Egypt, Persia, etc., but... I need help.  I need to know the earliest 'sighting,' so to say, and perhaps even a timeline? If anyone has any information about the families who quartered(?) the symbol throughout history, that would also be very helpful. Any and all information is greatly appreciated! Thanks for your time!


----------



## skip.knox (Jul 18, 2013)

There is an extended excerpt here
The Fleur-de-Lys
from Michel Pastoureau: _TraitÃ© d'HÃ©raldique_, Paris, 1979

While there is much room for debate, you could do worse than simply use Pastoureau's conclusions.


----------



## Nobby (Aug 7, 2013)

The Fleur De lys was an emblem for Queen Elizabeth's Mercian School...

If that helps


----------

